# Hello



## HJW (Mar 19, 2006)

I noticed that some of you here are also on the SUK boards, so I thought I'd join you - hope that's OK

Hayley


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Hayley

Welcome to Fertility Friends. You will recognise lots of people you already know here. (Jayne4).

Bye for now.

Jayne


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Hayley

I am Tashja on the SUK board - Like Jayne says you will recognise loads of people on here 

Let me know if you want adding to our list http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45894.0.html

T xx


----------



## angelwomb (Nov 1, 2005)

Hayley

Welcome to the Fertility Friends boards. I'm with SUK too!  

Lots of  
Lee
xxx


----------



## Daisydoo (Feb 26, 2006)

Hiya Hayley 

Another big welcome to you too - I know you will find loadsa help on FF as well as SUKS...

Love

Tanyaxxxx


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Hayley
A big WELCOME!!  from me (not on the SUK boards!!)
Good luck on your surrojourney  

Best wishes
Jaq


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Hayley
welcome, I  flutter between COTs and SUK boards and this one, and meet my couple through COT's. All the best Lynne.


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Hayley, 
I'm an SUK bod too.
I have a different ID over there.
Look forward to seeing you in Derbyshire.
EJJB
  x


----------



## HJW (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for your welcomes.

Tashja - I think I have sent you an IM to add us to the surrogates/IP's list.  If you haven't got it (not sure if I did it correctly) let me know & I'll try again.

Thanks

Hayley


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Hayley,
I'm with SUK too, good to see you on FF, look forward to meeting you at Hartington if you're going this weekend.
Love
Sam
x


----------



## HJW (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Sam

Thanks for the welcome.  Yes I am going to Hartington, so I'll see you there.

Hayley


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I am still planning on going to !!!

Looking forward to it 

T xx


----------

